# FR: elision with acronyms  / élision devant les sigles et acronymes



## pheelineerie

When an acronym starts with a vowel sound, even if the first letter isn't a vowel, is there elision?

For example, la formation aux premiers secours => La FPS or l'FPS ?

And if it's "la FPS" how do you distinguish it from l'AFPS ?

Same with le SMS, l'SMS, etc...

(Sorry if this has already been covered, it's not the easiest thing to search for)


----------



## niko

No elision if there's a consonant.
The distinction will come from the context.


----------



## DearPrudence

Interesting question.
I think that unlike English, we don't take into account the fact that it's pronounced like "esse (S) èm esse".
So I would say:
"*le SMS*"
"*la FPS*" (otherwise maybe it could sound like "LEF.PS" Just a thought)

I found a good example. No hesitation we say:
"*la SNCF*"


----------



## CapnPrep

According to Grevisse, it is more common not to elide (or produce liaison) if the first letter of the abbreviation is a consonant. But he also gives examples of both "de HLM" and "d'HLM".

There was an earlier thread about this in Français Seulement.


----------



## DearPrudence

Et j'ajouterais que je me vois mal faire la liaison si je dis :
"les SMS" ...


----------



## calembourde

I'm not sure whether it's okay to ask in this thread or whether I need to start another one, but I'm wondering about essentially the same question in French. Am I correct in thinking that in French, you do *not* pay attention to whether the name of the consonant begins with a vowel sound? E.g. Le LHC/du LHC and not l'LHC/de l'LHC, because LHC begins with a consonant, even though it's pronounced beginning with 'el'? I think this is what I've always seen, but it seems odd to me because I know that in French people don't like to pronounce two different vowel sounds one after the other.

*
Moderator note*:  This question was originally posted as a follow-up here.


----------



## jann

I think you are correct.  

If the first word of the acronym begins with a vowel or a non-aspirate H, the elision from the full version is conserved with the acronym.
l'ONU (prononcé _lô-nu_) = l'Organisation des nations unies
l'HLM (prononcé _lache-el-em)_ = l'habitation à loyer modéré

But if the first word of the acronym begins with a consonant, then the non-elided article is used, even if this creates a hiatus (two sequential vowel sounds) due to the name of the first letter of the acronym.  If speaking quickly, it may almost sound as if the elision is made... but not it writing.
le BHV (prononcé _le+bé-hache-vé_) = le Bazar de l'Hôtel de Ville, grand magasin parisien
la SNCF (prononcé _la+es-en-cé-ef_) = la Société nationale de chemins de fer
la MST (prononcé _la+em-es-té_)  = la maladie sexuellement transmissible
la RATP (prononcé _la+air-ah-té-pé_) = la Régie autonome des transports parisiens

Of course, sometimes no hiatus is created, in spite of starting with a consonant whose letter name begins with a vowel sound...
le SIDA (prononcé _le+si-da_) = le syndrôme de l'immunodéficience acquise


----------



## Fred_C

I think there is no real rule for the letter H.
Some people say l'HLM, other people say la HLM.
Many people say "Le HTML", and it would not be considered bizarre to say "l'HTML".


----------



## stullyscott

Est-ce qu'il faut faire l'elision entre la preposition de et un acronyme commencant par une voyelle?  Par example, je suis *de AAC* (Agriculture et agroalimentaire Canada) ou je suis *d'AAC*.


----------



## tilt

stullyscott said:


> Est-ce qu'il faut faire l'elision entre la preposition de et un acronyme commencant par une voyelle?  Par example, je suis *de AAC* (Agriculture et agroalimentaire Canada) ou je suis *d'AAC*.


Bienvenue sur les forums WR, Stullyscott.

On fait l'élision, oui, mais dans le cas que tu donnes on dira plutôt _Je suis de l'AAC.
_De même, on fait la liaison lorsque l'acronyme commence par une voyelle :_ des [z] ONG, un [n] ULM.
_


----------



## CapnPrep

tilt said:


> On fait l'élision, oui, mais dans le cas que tu donnes on dira plutôt _Je suis de l'AAC._


Pourquoi ? On ne dit pas _*l'*Agriculture et Agroalimentaire Canada_. Sur leur site web on trouve de nombreux exemples du type _À propos d'AAC,_ _Bienvenue à la salle de presse d'AAC_, etc.


----------



## tilt

Ma foi, tu as raison, CapnPrep. Au temps pour moi.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Pourquoi ? On ne dit pas _*l'*Agriculture et Agroalimentaire Canada_. Sur leur site web on trouve de nombreux exemples du type _À propos d'AAC,_ _Bienvenue à la salle de presse d'AAC_, etc.


Il leur arrive toutefois d'inclure l'article, parfois… En tout cas, je dois dire que, comme Tilt, je l'aurais spontanément rajouté:

_Je suis de *l'*AAC = Je suis de *l'*Agriculture et agroalimentaire (du) Canada_.

Encore une «québécoiserie»?


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Il leur arrive toutefois d'inclure l'article, parfois…


D'après Google :site:www.agr.gc.ca "*de l'AAC*" — 5 résultats
site:www.agr.gc.ca "*d'AAC*"— Environ 2 920 résultats
site:www.agr.gc.ca "*de AAC*" — Environ 13 résultats​Oui, donc, il leur arrive en effet d'inclure l'article, parfois… par erreur.  À titre de comparison :site:www.edf.com "*de l'EDF*" — 4 résultats
site:www.edf.com "*d'EDF*" — Environ 1 160 résultats
site:www.edf.com "*de EDF*" — Environ 69 résultats​Encore une « québécoiserie » ?


----------



## stullyscott

Merci infiniment tout le monde pour la "clarification".  Je travaille souvent avec les fonctionnaires et alors, ils me posent souvent des questions semblables car on trouve toutes sortes d'ambiguïtés aux sites du governement fédéral.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne me viendrait en effet pas à l'idée d'inclure l'article avec _EDF_.  Je dirais donc que la présence ou l'absence de l'article est purement  une question d'habitude et dépend du sigle ou de l'acronyme en question  quand il s'agit d'une entreprise, une corporation, une société, etc.

_la SNCF, la RATP, __la CGT, l'ANPE, __l'UNESCO, __l'ESA, __le CERN…
_
Mais: _EDF, AAC…_

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour revenir à la question de l'élision devant les sigles commençant par une voyelle, elle est la plus fréquente, mais la non-élision reste possible.

_d'AAC, qu'EDF_, etc.  (plus fréquent)
_de AAC, que EDF_, etc.


----------

